# Canister filters?



## debi0221 (Nov 26, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good canister filter that is not too hard to set up & operate? I am looking to get one to replace my hang on the back filters- I'm considering Magnum 350 or Eheim 2215. I once had a bad experience with a Fluval 205 so am kind of gun shy about canisters.


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

I would recommend the eheim. i have one and love it, it does a great job but i have also heard good things about the magnum. but from experience the eheim is a great filter

what size tank are you putting it on?


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

What happened with the Fluval? 

The magnum is a very old design and not worth much IME. I know people love Eheims, but I can't figure out why. They are way overpriced and just don't seem to match up to a Fluval IME. I would definitely go with a Fluval.


----------



## Kev1jm2 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have an aquatop and love it.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

I have 

Eheim - Excellent but expensive
Fluval - Excellent but expensive 
SunSun - Brilliant for the price!!
AquaOne - Good, buy the next one up from recommended for your tank size though


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Eheim,I have the 2213 and love it!Worth every penny and also not really hard to setup.


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

The tank rim adapters on the Eheims are weak if present. This leaves the tubing that is putting water back loose and can come off. The bright green tube inside the tank is hideous. Their snap-downs are weak and break. The tubing is not securely attached to the tubes that actually go into the tank, another potential point of failure. Fluvals may be a little pricier than some, so if you are shopping based on price alone they are not the way to go. But nobody beats Eheim when it comes to being overpriced (and unjustifiably so). 

I have used almost every canister out there. Most I would never recommend to anyone. Eheim is better than most, but IME the Fluval 05 line has fixed all the issues that have bothered people in the past. There is nothing about the Eheim that makes me think 'gee, I wish Fluvals had that', but there are many things about the Fluvals I would miss if I switched to Eheims. Their intake strainer is the best I have ever seen. Their tank rim adapters are as secure as they get. They even have an instructional DVD for people who haven't dealt with a canister before and may be a little overwhelmed on exactly how to set it up and maintain it. They also don't try to claim that their filters can go 6 months or more without maintenance, something Eheim does claim (yet has absolutely no evidence or explanation for...).

There may have been issues with previous models of Fluvals, but they are fixed. I would not recommend anything but Fluvals to anyone. The only time we sell Eheims at the shop are when people special order them and when I try to explain the difference there is no hope because they have already drank the Eheim Koolaid.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

I forgot to put....for ease of setup...that would go in order of easiest to not so easy: SunSun, AquaOne, Eheim, Fluval

Quietest. Definately hands down the SunSun, i have to put my hand on it to make sure its working *L* Then would come Eheim, AquaOne and the Fluval


----------



## debi0221 (Nov 26, 2011)

Guess I forgot to include that I have a 55 gal, pretty heavily planted, with 3 young angels, 3 rainbows, 6 cory cats & one large senior citizen kissing gourami. Thanx for the input


----------



## debi0221 (Nov 26, 2011)

The fluval I had was very hard to put back together after cleaning & it leaked all over a hardwood floor. It may have been defective. I took it back to the store & have been using a Whisper 60 & Marineland 140 ever since. SInce that was my first experience with a canister I am really paranoid about those issues happening again. Also, I'm not very good at putting things together so I need something pretty simple.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

My SunSun is on a 75gal - heavily planted, will be fairly well fully stocked tomorrow
Fluval 405 on a 90gal - colony of maingano, soon to be 5 clown loaches and a BN plec
The Eheim is out of action due to broken part and having trouble finding replacement
The AquaOne is on a 34gal tank - pair of angels


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have owned a two Fluvals..the FX5 and a 405. My FX5 couldn't go 2wks without changing filter pads. I switched to Eheim and will never go back. I now own 4 different models. The Classic series you refer to is comparable in price to just about any model out there. I own the 2217.

Either way, I don't think you'll be unhappy. Opinions are opinions and we all think we own the best and everything else is second rate. Parts break on all of them and everyone's experience is different.


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

If one filter needs to be cleaned more often then another it means it is working better. If one filter goes much longer without maintenance that means it isn't trapping much (the whole point of a filter) or allowing a whole lot of bypass (moving water instead of cleaning it). 

Fluvals are silent as well. I have to touch my 405 FX5 to tell they are on. 

Yes, if a Fluval leaked everywhere something was very wrong. This is usually user error, but could have been a genuine defect in the o-ring or something (very rare). 

Broken part to an overpriced filter and I can't find a replacement...let me jump on that. (A special order at a local shop should get that taken care of in no time unless the part just isn't manufactured anymore, in which case good luck.)

Simple to put together=Fluval. They are the only one with an instructional DVD to make it idiot-proof (no offense, just in general to people not comfortable with canisters).


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

As I stated, everyone has their own opinions and experiences. Positives and negatives are out there for every system available. Don't think the OP was looking to get a "mine is better than yours" discussion. 

You could start a poll in another thread if you like?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I honestly dont see the difficulty in putting an eheim together.As per my experiences I go by what Ive had.

Marineland Magnum 350-Great filter,imo.It was silent,but at the time it was too big for my tank.Its now in someone elses home,and he seems pleased.I never had any issues with it.

Fluval FX 3-IMO i couldnt stand the thing.The intake and outflow broke way too easily.Flow,was ok,but it constantly had an issue with air in it so it was not quiet.

Eheim 2222-This is an older pro model and i love it.been going strong for several months now,and have not had any issues with either.The green tubing isnt a big deal as its hidden behind plants and I feel it blends in beautifully.IF it ever became a problem,I have found some fancy glass replacements.Also,I am sure a zip tie would be a very simple piece of mind for where the hose connects to the intake/outflow.

Eheim 2213-What ive seen so far,I like.Have had it about a week,and so far everything about it is just like the other two.They are all quiet,to the point people are shocked to know i have filters going,you can hear them at all.

Like I said these are my experiences with them so cant tell about any of the others.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

I can see your one eyed Fluval fishguy *LOL* Thats cool

As for the Eheim part and special order, ya think i havent tried???? I cannot get the part local. So before you jump on in, might pay to get ALL the facts. I too believe Eheim overpriced, but so are Fluvals, i could buy 4 SunSuns for the same price of my Fluval, and in my opinion a better filter all over

I only put my experience with all the canisters i've had, as was asked by the OP.


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

This is not a 'mine is better than yours' discussion, I am sharing my opinions and experiences like the OP asked. 

Same here. I am also sharing my personal experience and based on that experience I would never recommend Eheim to anyone. 

Sorry for trying to help by making a simple suggestion. If the local places can't get it the part may not be manufactured anymore, meaning your only hope would be some online place that happens to still have the part in stock. 

Being overpriced doesn't mean not being the cheapest. Sunsuns may be cheaper but that doesn't make something that costs more overpriced. 

As stated, if you are buying based on price alone neither Fluval nor Eheim are the way to go. 

I am speaking from the experience of fifteen years of aquarium keeping. That is personally, professionally, and based on the experiences of my customers and clients. I recommend what works the best with the least problems. Based on that experience I recommend Fluval.


----------



## nimrod 1 (Dec 28, 2011)

I have only had magnum 350 canister filters and never had a problem with them that wasn't operator error. They are simple to operate and clean, and are quiet enough for me. If other canisters are better I could not tell you, because like I said, the magnums are the only ones I have ever owned, and I have owned them for years (but I do not own any now because at the moment, I do not own a fishtank).


----------



## debi0221 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the tips. 
It seems everyone has their favorite, I will do a bit more research before heading to my LFS. )


----------



## thechief (Jan 1, 2012)

i personally have a rena filstar xp3 but for a 55 you could go with a xp2 i love mine


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

debi0221 said:


> Thanks everyone for the tips.
> It seems everyone has their favorite, I will do a bit more research before heading to my LFS. )


I agree,research the pros and cons of them all,on many different sites.Write down the good and bad and compare,and pick which one you like the best!


----------



## debisbooked (Jan 7, 2012)

debi0221 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good canister filter that is not too hard to set up & operate? I am looking to get one to replace my hang on the back filters- I'm considering Magnum 350 or Eheim 2215. I once had a bad experience with a Fluval 205 so am kind of gun shy about canisters.


I had an eheim 2213 once because I was told eheims are the best. They may be, but I found the directions for maintenance and changing media daunting. (When you start to talk about percentages of this or that, I'm lost). I switched to Rena Filstar xp 3 on my 75 g about four years ago and am quite happy with the ease of cleaning, etc. The quick release mechanism plus separate baskets for each filter medium was just what I wanted. Also, the spray bar of the xp3 can be adjusted to spray at various strengths, not so with the eheim I had. 

Sorry to all you eheim lovers!


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

i am curious what was difficult about the media changes? the eheim comes with shut off valves for both input and output tubes making it easy to disconnect and take the canister out easily...

also for the spray bar i found mine was too strong so i simply drilled a few more holes in the bar with a drill and it solved the problem


----------



## debisbooked (Jan 7, 2012)

drunkenbeast said:


> i am curious what was difficult about the media changes? the eheim comes with shut off valves for both input and output tubes making it easy to disconnect and take the canister out easily...
> 
> also for the spray bar i found mine was too strong so i simply drilled a few more holes in the bar with a drill and it solved the problem


I can tell you are one of those people who intuitively 'just know' when it comes to mechanical type stuff. The directions for the eheim I had were four pages long and suggested each medium be a percentage of the other medium. Once you introduce math into the equation, I'm done. I seem to remember there were complicated charts too. Oh yes, and those german words for each medium that are impossible to spell much less say out loud. Sure, ehiems come with a type of shut off valve but the Rena xp line has a simple 'lift' and both tubes detach and shut off at one time.

Drilling holes? I am strictly a 'plug n play' type of person and the Rena XP line was made for people like me!


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

plug and play haha very good.

never tried the rena and im not bashing it at all, i guess filters always boil down to personal preference


----------



## osti (Jan 8, 2012)

I have the Cascade 1000 on my 90 gallon for over a year and it is a awesome filter. It runs absolutely quiet and is not hard to service. I thought it was priced fair and never had any problems with leaks or parts breaking.


----------



## Monkey87 (Jan 11, 2012)

i love my marineland c360... easy to clean and maintain... comes with a DVD (instructional)
quiet as hell!! nice looking...


----------



## Skeeter91 (Dec 28, 2011)

Cascade Canisters are some of the best... I've had one for over 4 years and hasn't shown any problems. Just make sure you're on top with the water changes and media changes.. or else your water chemistry will be a disaster


----------



## ccclove (Jan 17, 2012)

I am also looking for a filter. I just bought my son a new aquarium and I want to have it up and running today by the time he gets off of school. It's his birthday, FYI. I need to run out and get a filter but wanted to check online for some recommendations and also wanted to know if I needed to get water filters with it, as well. I am a little clueless. While I was looking at the pet store a man offered me some advice and said that refrigerator water filter would also do the trick. Is that the right kind that I would need? and how do they fit into the filter? Ah. SO confused!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have never heard of anyone using refrigerator filters for a fish tank,though I am sure stranger things have happened.That being said you can choose from Hand on back or canisters or internals,depending on tank size and stocking load.


----------



## Skeeter91 (Dec 28, 2011)

ccclove said:


> I am also looking for a filter. I just bought my son a new aquarium and I want to have it up and running today by the time he gets off of school. It's his birthday, FYI. I need to run out and get a filter but wanted to check online for some recommendations and also wanted to know if I needed to get water filters with it, as well. I am a little clueless. While I was looking at the pet store a man offered me some advice and said that refrigerator water filter would also do the trick. Is that the right kind that I would need? and how do they fit into the filter? Ah. SO confused!


Canister filters are the best but they can be a bit pricey. If you get a hang on back filter, they are horrible, you will regret it. They always keep fish tanks cloudy. Cascade canisters won't disappoint u. I guarantee it. If u got a 20 gallon tank, get a bf-700 cascade. It's a little strong but it keeps water crystal clear and 0 on all levels due to its circulation of the bacteria and it also stores a great amount of bacteria inside of it if u get those ceramic rings

Most people say to get a "sump" but if ur tank is smaller than 30 g I wouldn't recommend a sump


----------



## Dulcie (Jul 10, 2011)

This has been an interesting thread to read today. I set up a 75 gallon tank last summer and bought a Magnum 350, my first canister filter. It was a bit difficult to set up - lots of measuring and cutting and lots of parts to figure out where they go, but since I didn't have any experience with canister filters I figured this was the norm. 

I have to say it did a wonderful job of keeping my tank crystal clear and giving me good water chemistry. The first medium change was a little messy but I figured I would learn as I went. The next was messier and then I started having problems. Over the past few months it seems to stop working. The pump would still be running but no water was being exchanged. The first couple of times I blamed it on the water evaporating and falling below the ridiculously high discharge tube output. Hubby and I did some reconfiguring to lower the discharge tube and thought everything was fine but it stopped working again recently. I do have one extremely large, messy gold fish (long story of a baby gold fish from a fair who has long out lived his welcome) that is taxing my ecosystem.

I don't know whether to continue to play with the magnum or chuck it in favor of a new canister. When I compare gph, the Magnum wins hands down, of course that doesn't count if it's not working at all. Has anyone had any experience with the underwater filters? I saw a selection of Fluval underwater filters at a regional pet store today and it peaked my interest.

If anyone has any suggestions on why my pump stops pumping, I would appreciate it. 

Dulcie


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

I like my penn plax. have a 1200 (purchased used, only ~ 165gph instead of 300+) Purchased new 1000 and it's gph is 240 vs 265 advertized (much better) Seems to be doing the job.



I won't buy/mess with fluvals anymore.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I have a Marineland Magnum 350 (thanks majerah1!), and I love it to death. The media changes are easy, and the filter runs quietly and very smoothly. I don't need to change the media but once every 4-6 months (I don't use carbon). I also find it fairly effortless to change the media - lift the outlet clear of the water in your tank, then the inlet, and let the canister drain about halfway then turn off (removing the inlet and outlet from the tank prevents back-siphoning down into the canister).

In addition, I see used Magnum 350s selling on my classifieds for $50 or less (I'm buying another one for $25 tomorrow). Not sure if that's indicative of the quality, but I think it's a steal.


----------



## debi0221 (Nov 26, 2011)

Everyone certainly seems to have their favorites in regards to filters.
I am now kind of leaning toward a H.O.T. Magnum. I may also try to keep my Whisper 60 but use ceramic rings in it. I am just leery of leaks. Doe anyone know how much clearance I need between the tank & the wall for this type of filter? 

Deb


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

Don't do a magnum, they are a joke. I wouldn't use one if you gave it to me. Just get a Fluval and be done.


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

I love my Eheim, but if something does break the parts are pricey and hard to find; ( I broke my ceramic impeller rod, i ordered a replacement but super glued the other back together until it arrived, the super glue worked so well I just left it alone and now I have a back up.) I love the quality of it and I trust it not to leak.


----------



## Aquanut (Mar 18, 2012)

I too am interested in the canister filters I never had one but I am thinking that is the way to go on my 90 gal tank I am working on. My biggest fear is a leak, that's really it, but reading this worries me I see a lot of leaking issues here and looking at reviews of canisters. The only thing is I know usually people are more likely to post with problems before they post of success.


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

Aquanut said:


> I too am interested in the canister filters I never had one but I am thinking that is the way to go on my 90 gal tank I am working on. My biggest fear is a leak, that's really it, but reading this worries me I see a lot of leaking issues here and looking at reviews of canisters. The only thing is I know usually people are more likely to post with problems before they post of success.


I thought about that too before I purchased one, my choice to get one that was NOT made in China.


----------



## jschwabe5 (Nov 26, 2011)

I too have a API Rena XP2 on my 35 gallon hex. It is very quiet and comes with spray bar or power head type ends. The intake has extensions it can be easily configured for any tank style. The thing I like best about it is it does not loose its prime during power shutoff or outages. In fact, when you clean the canister, the intake and outflow hoses have built in check valves with quick disconnects, you don't need to prime your filter if you disconnext to clean it saving you time. The baskets allow you to put in all different kinds of media. The spray bar is black, it becomes almost invisible in the tank and does not show algae or buildup. The flow rate on the API's impressed me, the Rena XP1 has a flow rate of 250gph. For a heavily planted 55, the XP2 would be fine.


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

On a 90 you will want a Fluval FX5, it should be all you need.


----------

